# من يستحق هذة العبارات من اعضاء المنتدى



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

*كل عضو هيدخل هنا هيكتب تحت كل جملة اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه العبارة*

*يلا يا جماعه الموضوع اجباري هههههههههه:beee:*

*1- **الله يخليك لنا : 



2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 



**3 - أنـــت فنـان: 



4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 



5 - آسف لو زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 



6 - تفاجئني دائما : 



7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 



8 - أحبـك في الله : 



9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 



10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 



11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً : 



12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب : 



13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : 



14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : 



15-أشكر مجهودك..فقد قدمت الكثير:



16-أخلاقك عاليه:



17-إسلوبك رائع:



18- رأيك صائب دائماً:



19- توقيعك مدهش:



20- شخصيه حزينه: 


21-شخصيه رومانسيه :


**22.دايما واثق من نفسك:
*
*يلا في انتظاركم*
*:yahoo::yahoo:*​*
*


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هبدأ انا وامري لله​
> *1- **الله يخليك لنا : *
> كل اعضاء المنتدي​
> 
> ...


 

عايزه حاجه حوه بقي ههههههههه​​​


----------



## Critic (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *كل عضو هيدخل هنا هيكتب تحت كل جملة اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه العبارة*​
> 
> *يلا يا جماعه الموضوع اجباري هههههههههه:beee:*​
> *1- **الله يخليك لنا : *
> ...


* +++++++++++ اوعى اكون نسيت حد :kap:*


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> * +++++++++++ اوعى اكون نسيت حد :kap:*


 

ههههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا كريتك

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *كل عضو هيدخل هنا هيكتب تحت كل جملة اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه العبارة*
> 
> *يلا يا جماعه الموضوع اجباري هههههههههه:beee:*
> 
> ...




*ميرسي ليكي روزي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *كل عضو هيدخل هنا هيكتب تحت كل جملة اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه العبارة*
> 
> *يلا يا جماعه الموضوع اجباري هههههههههه:beee:*
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل 
واسئله لذيذه يا سكره
سلم ايديكي وافكارك


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> 6 - تفاجئني دائما :
> 
> نيفين رمزي​​*



فأجئتك بايه بقي انشالله

:nunu0000:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه حاجه حوه بقي ههههههههه ​


*ميرسى يا سكرة انتى اللى زى السكر *
*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا غالية* 
*بس قوليلى يا شقية انتى اية هيا المفأجاة *
*هههههههههه*
*حاضر هبقى اديكى حاجة حلوة انا ههههههه*​​​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *كل عضو هيدخل هنا هيكتب تحت كل جملة اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه العبارة*
> 
> *يلا يا جماعه الموضوع اجباري هههههههههه:beee:*
> 
> ...


*جاوبت اهه
ادينى حاجة حلوة بقى مش انتى اللى تاخدى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *كل عضو هيدخل هنا هيكتب تحت كل جملة اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه العبارة*
> 
> *يلا يا جماعه الموضوع اجباري هههههههههه:beee:*
> *لالالالالالالالالا خلى بالك كان ممكن مش ارد :act23:
> ...


*تعبببببببببببت يابت انتى 
كل دى اسئلة
:budo::budo:
بس موضوع جامد بجد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2011)

> *هزود سؤال :*
> *23 - غلباوى و قارش ملحتى :*
> *فيتو و جيلان و بنت العدرا و و اذا اجتمعوا فالشيطان رابعهما هههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كددددددده يا كريتك
مااااااااااشى قال يعنى انت غلبان
*​


----------



## vetaa (15 مارس 2011)

*فعلا الموضوع جااااامد بجد
بس الاسئله صعبه شوية
وانا بحب اجابتى تكون نموذجيه هههه


*


> *هزود سؤال :
> 23 - غلباوى و قارش ملحتى :
> فيتو و جيلان و بنت العدرا و و اذا اجتمعوا فالشيطان رابعهما هههههههههه*


*
وياريتك ما زودت يا اسمك اية 
اقولهم ليه طيب بقولك يا اسمك علشان تبقى بالمرة
هههههه
ماشى ماشى عموما يارب دايما منورينك وعملينلك قلق 

*


> * - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :
> روكتى
> تويتى
> فتوتى
> ...



*تصدقى مكنتش اعرف صفه من صفاتى الحميده 
ربنا يخليكى يا احلى بنوته وعموما مش هسيح باللى بينا
لان كبييييييير والياهو يشهد ههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي روزي​*


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع جميل
> واسئله لذيذه يا سكره
> سلم ايديكي وافكارك


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مارس 2011)

اصدقاء كثيرون


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى يا سكرة انتى اللى زى السكر *
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يا غالية*
> *بس قوليلى يا شقية انتى اية هيا المفأجاة *
> *هههههههههه*
> ...





ههههههههههه انتي بجد عسوله يا حبي

وهبقي اقولك بقي بعدين ههههههههه لما تجيبي اللي عليكي 

انا اضمن نفسي الاول طبعا ههههههههههه:yahoo:​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *جاوبت اهه*
> *ادينى حاجة حلوة بقى مش انتى اللى تاخدى*​


 

هههههههههه نورتي يا قمر

بس الحاجه الحوه ليا انا وبس

بس هه :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تعبببببببببببت يابت انتى *
> *كل دى اسئلة*
> *:budo::budo:*
> *بس موضوع جامد بجد*​


 

ههههههههههههه  ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انتي بجد عسوله يا حبي​
> وهبقي اقولك بقي بعدين ههههههههه لما تجيبي اللي عليكي ​
> 
> انا اضمن نفسي الاول طبعا ههههههههههه:yahoo:​


*اممممم انتى بنوتة شقية انتى *
*انتى كدا خلتينى اتعلقت عايزة اعرف الحزورة دى ههههههههههههه*
*قولى بقى وهديكى اللى عليا واللى انا مش عارفاة اصلا هههههه*
*بس برضو ميغلاش عليكى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مارس 2011)

*1- **الله يخليك لنا : 

كل الناس اللي بتخدم هنا في المنتدى

2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 

مش عارفه كل اللي اعرفهم بشوفهم

**3 - أنـــت فنـان: 

مش عارفه

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 

kerlos-love-jesus  

5 - آسف لو زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 

kerlos-love-jesus

6 - تفاجئني دائما : 

kerlos-love-jesus

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 

في كتييييييير من البنوتات
روزي ..روزيتا..دونا نبيل...

8 - أحبـك في الله : 

كل الاعضاء بحبهم في الله

9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 

الاستاذ التهييسي  وكتير ناس جميله

10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 

كوبتك مرمر دمها عسلل

11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً : 

كل المبدعين هنا

12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب : 

مزاجنجي
13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : 

kerlos-love-jesus  افكارو ومواضيعو رائعه وكان بقالو فتره مبينزلش
متتقلش علينا يا عم كيرلس معجبينك كتير


14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : 

kerlos-love-jesus

15-أشكر مجهودك..فقد قدمت الكثير:

ع المنتدى اعضاء كتيره قدمت لو ليا شخصياا  نفس العضو كيرلس

16-أخلاقك عاليه:

كل الناس هنا اخلاقها عليا ربنا يباركهم

17-إسلوبك رائع:

اسلوب كيرلس   مينا البطل 

18- رأيك صائب دائماً:

كيرلس  مايكل كوكو   مارسلينو

19- توقيعك مدهش:

في توقيع شوفتو من يومين بس نسيت مين صاحبو هدور واجي اقول اسمو

20- شخصيه حزينه: 

كوكو مان
21-شخصيه رومانسيه :

البت روزي مموتانا مواضيع حب وعشق موديانا في داهيه
**22.دايما واثق من نفسك:
*
في كتير واثقين من نفسهم 
*يلا في انتظاركم*
كل اللي غايبين
*:yahoo::yahoo:[/CENTER]
*[/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

ميرسي ع الاسئله الكتيييييييره دي
ايدي وجعتني
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

> لو حد زعل منى وانا مش عارفة انا بقوله أنا اسفة بجد
> واللى زعلان منى وانا عارفة هو مارسلينو
> وبقوله سورى خالص بجد
> ويارب ماتفضلش زعلان



*حصل خير يا بنت العدرا احنا اخوات ومافيش بينا اعتذارات 
وانا مقدر الظروف اللى كنا فيها
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> 10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :
> مرمر
> ​​​






Critic قال:


> * 10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :
> كوبتك مرمر
> 
> *






mikel coco قال:


> *10- خفة دمك غير طبيعية :
> مرمر​*







Gospel Life قال:


> 10- خفة دمك غير طبيعية :
> البت كوبتك مرمر






HappyButterfly قال:


> *10- خفة دمك غير طبيعية :
> كوبتك مرمر*​





lo siento_mucho قال:


> 10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة :
> كوبتك مرمر دمها عسلل



*:ura1::ura1::ura1:
بجد فاجئتوووووونى وفرحتونى بردوكم اللى تشجع دى :spor24:
بجد ميرسى ياروزى وكريتك وكوكو وديدى ونيفو ولوسينتو
ربنا مايحرمكم منى ابدا :t23: ههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *1- **الله يخليك لنا : *​
> * لكل الاعضاء بس بشكل خاص جدا امي الحبيبه امه *​
> *2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : *​
> * ناس كتير من غير تحديد اسامي بطلت تدخل مكانها واضح جدا بالمنتدى*​
> ...





*على فكره يا روزي انا هرفع عليكي قضيه لانك بتعملي فتنه بين الاعضاء ههههههههه*

*الموضوع حلو لانه بيخلينا نشوف مين اللي لفت انظارنا ومين اللي بيعجبنا نتابعه بدون ما ننتبه *

*وعارفه اني قصرت ونسيت اعضاء كتير بس معلش بقى مش هينفع اكتب كل الاسامي اللي بحترمها وبيعجبني اسلوبها ومواضيعها والا هكتب اسامي كل الاعضاء *


*تسلم ايديكي يا وحشه على افكارك العسل زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اممممم انتى بنوتة شقية انتى *
> *انتى كدا خلتينى اتعلقت عايزة اعرف الحزورة دى ههههههههههههه*
> *قولى بقى وهديكى اللى عليا واللى انا مش عارفاة اصلا هههههه*
> 
> *بس برضو ميغلاش عليكى*





هههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمره انتي

ربنا يخليكي ليا:08:

امممممممم وسبيني افكر بقي اقول والا ماقولش ههههههههه:gy0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *1- **الله يخليك لنا : *
> 
> *كل الناس اللي بتخدم هنا في المنتدى*
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي ع الاسئله الكتيييييييره دي
ايدي وجعتني
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر[/QUOTE]


ههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر وميرسي لكلامك الرقيق زيك 

ربنا يعوضك[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *على فكره يا روزي انا هرفع عليكي قضيه لانك بتعملي فتنه بين الاعضاء ههههههههه*
> 
> *الموضوع حلو لانه بيخلينا نشوف مين اللي لفت انظارنا ومين اللي بيعجبنا نتابعه بدون ما ننتبه *
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه تسلمي يا حبي

نورتي الموضوع كله بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اصدقاء كثيرون


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:ura1::ura1::ura1:*
> 
> *بجد فاجئتوووووونى وفرحتونى بردوكم اللى تشجع دى :spor24:*
> *بجد ميرسى ياروزى وكريتك وكوكو وديدى ونيفو ولوسينتو*
> ...






هههههههههه يانب ياختي يانب :t32:

نورتي يا مرمر​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 مارس 2011)

*1- **الله يخليك لنا : 

جميع اعضاء المنتدى

2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 

لكل غائب

**3 - أنـــت فنـان: 

كليمو , عياد , بسم الصليب , فراشة مسيحية 

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 

كل الاعضاء الي اقلامهم مميزة

5 - آسف لو زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 

لاي حد زعلان مني *​*
6 - تفاجئني دائما : 

راجعا ليسوع , تاسوني كوينا , مايكل كوكو , مانا مانا

7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 

دونا نبيل , راجعا ليسوع , امة , ميرنا , بسم الصليب , بنت العذراء , هابي انجل , كاندي شوب , النهيسي , ابو تربو 
وفي كتيييير 

8 - أحبـك في الله : 

جميع الاعضاء 

9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 

My Rock

10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 

روزي , انريكي , روكا , كوبتك مرمر

11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً : 

روزي , كليمو , استاذي النهيسي , ولجميع الاعضاء الي كتاباتهم مميزة

12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب : 

معرفش

13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : 

كل الي يكتب بأسلوبه الخاص

14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : 

الجميع

15-أشكر مجهودك..فقد قدمت الكثير:

لجميع الاعضاء الذين يساهموا في ارتقاء المنتدى

16-أخلاقك عاليه:

الجميع

17-إسلوبك رائع:

دونا نبيل , كليمو , راجعا ليسوع , روكا , سويتي كوكي
وفي كتييير من الاعضاء الي اسلوبهم مميز جداا

18- رأيك صائب دائماً:

معرفش

19- توقيعك مدهش:

دونا نبيل , فراشة مسيحية 

20- شخصيه حزينه: ​
سندريلا , مرمر 

21-شخصيه رومانسيه :​
معرفش
​​*​*22.دايما واثق من نفسك:*
*
*​*
**الجميع*

*مرسي للاسئلة الجميلة يا روزي*
*دام لنا ابداعك المميز يا قمر*​*
*


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *1- **الله يخليك لنا : *​
> 
> *جميع اعضاء المنتدى*​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *كل عضو هيدخل هنا هيكتب تحت كل جملة اسم عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة تنطبق عليه هذه العبارة*
> 
> *يلا يا جماعه الموضوع اجباري هههههههههه:beee:*
> 
> ...



*تم بحمد الله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاوبت اهو بصراحه تامه
وبوضوح كامل
ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *تم بحمد الله
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جاوبت اهو بصراحه تامه
> وبوضوح كامل
> ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو​*




هههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر

ميرسي ليكي


----------

